# The Positive/Happy Thread



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Can we get one of these going? One you stop by on one of your "Up" days? Or maybe read and don't post (but get ideas) when you're down? :smthumbup:

Things/experiences that make ME happy:

Listening to my friends argue about stupid, unimportant crap.

SKA music, going to live shows and SKANKING

Swimming, doing the back-float and letting the weight of the world off your shoulders 

Deciding to watch an entire tv series on Netflix, and having the next episode ready and waiting

Counting my money 

Spending/wasting time by myself, and just not giving a flying F!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

The outdoors! Getting out into nature, exercising, meditating and a little photography are all combined into my hiking trips!

Watching baby smile and coo. 

Listening to my husband read to me, (I love his soft, gentle voice).

Yoga while listening to Bowie. Or Prince. 

Can't wait until baby is old enough to go with! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> The outdoors! Getting out into nature, exercising, meditating and a little photography are all combined into my hiking trips!
> 
> Can't wait until baby is old enough to go with!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup: That feeling that you're not just visiting nature, but part of it. I get that when I look up at the stars, feeling very humble, but still part of the big picture


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I love star gazing!! Been trying to photograph Jupiter and Venus these last few weeks. I'm obsessed with constellations and space in general! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Spending time with my niece and nephews.
Feeling like I'm going to be ok.
Music.
A beautiful moonlit night. A great sunset.
Making others laugh.
Making a difference to my students.
A great cup of coffee.
Helping out someone on TAM.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Matt1720 said:


> Can we get one of these going? One you stop by on one of your "Up" days? Or maybe read and don't post (but get ideas) when you're down? :smthumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww....I love SKA. ...that reminds me of my high school days.

Thanks for that pick-me-up! I needed that today.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Hearing the tides of the ocean break.
The feel of sunshine on my face after a long cold winter.
The smell of a freshly bathed baby.
Reading a good book on a rainy day.
Completing a really hard and strenuous job.
A smile from a stranger.
A good hug.
Being so lightly touched you almost cry.
Praying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

SKA ≠ Sadness!


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

I was in a SKA band in 1999, I played with lots of crazy people lol. Harvey Danger and The Urge to name a few. lol 

My old trombone player married the drummer from harvey danger. 

Man we rocked.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Traggy said:


> I was in a SKA band in 1999, I played with lots of crazy people lol. Harvey Danger and The Urge to name a few. lol
> 
> My old trombone player married the drummer from harvey danger.
> 
> Man we rocked.


Awesome! I saw The Urge play so many times!

Did you know MU330?...I had a crush on one of the band members when I was in high school.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

My kids squealing with excitement as they are in a water fight with their daddy. It's funny and sweet at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

My baby niece. I could eat her up all day long and never get bored!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I have an airplane. I go fly when I need to de-stress. It's very therapeutic.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

De-glazing the pan with red wine and being drunk enough to not trust if it actually made a decent sauce or not!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

sandc said:


> I have an airplane. I go fly when I need to de-stress. It's very therapeutic.


awesome!

being able to quote top gun twice in one day and say "negative ghost rider, the pattern is full"


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

Listening to my son laugh.
Hearing the sound of a tennis ball hit the sweetspot on my racquet.
The adrenalin high when I have a good run.
My angels face when he says " I love you momma"
Camping in the mountains and the sounds at night.
Vacations, I love to travel. Favs are Italy, D.C., and Bar Harbor.
Really good food and wine.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

cantmove said:


> Listening to my son laugh.
> Hearing the sound of a tennis ball hit the sweetspot on my racquet.
> The adrenalin high when I have a good run.
> My angels face when he says " I love you momma"
> ...


I was in "Bah Habah" last summer. Beautiful spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Hit a couple long and straight ones at the range - and everywhere I look the grass is nice and green!


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

jpr said:


> Awesome! I saw The Urge play so many times!
> 
> Did you know MU330?...I had a crush on one of the band members when I was in high school.



Yes I am friend with the lead singers, played with them a bunch. I know the entire band. Who did you have the crush on?

Dan Potthast, Jason Nelson?


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

It appears I have lost almost 40 lbs in the last 2 months .. kinda sorta makes me happy.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife and I love the show "Diners, Drive Ins and Dives" on Food Network.
Today, we drove an hour and a half to eat at one of the places that was on Guy Fieri's show.
We took the scenic route, top down on the Sky, and just really enjoyed our day.

What an awesome day with my love...


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Traggy said:


> Yes I am friend with the lead singers, played with them a bunch. I know the entire band. Who did you have the crush on?
> 
> Dan Potthast, Jason Nelson?


haha. it was almost 20 years ago. I dont remember the name of the band members. I used to go to the all ages shows at Bastilles. fun times! I will pm you a picture you might enjoy tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

Gym 6-7 times a week
Got a new car (put new suspension, wheels) drive canyons 2x week (3700 miles my tires are bold) average 16.5 MPG (BMW claims 30MPG)
Studying for LSAT 
Take my son to ride horse every weekend
Visit new bar 2x week (last time we had too much fun) that manager gave us 3 round of shots.
Got myself top of the coffee maker, organic matress, 
Took my son camping, fishing. He loved it.


----------



## The lost Husband (Feb 16, 2012)

Being in my garden.


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

Music - listenting to, going to see live and playing my acoustic bass
Movies - I am a movie freak. I love anything from foreign arthouse to big popcorn munching blockbusters
Riding my bike. I live in a hilly area near a lake and do a 10km intensive ride. The fresh air and hard exercise are great for getting the endorphins flowing
Hanging out with my son. He is 7 years old and is a gentle yet funny, crazy yet sensitive little dude. He means the world to me
Photography - it is both my job and my passion. I feel grateful that I was able to generate a career out of something creative
Dancing - I am normally quite introverted but when it comes to parties or live music I am often the 'dancing fool' It makes others laugh and makes me happy. Life is too short to take seriously


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

sadwithouthim said:


> Hearing the tides of the ocean break.
> The feel of sunshine on my face after a long cold winter.
> The smell of a freshly bathed baby.
> Reading a good book on a rainy day.
> ...


Mothra.....I love movies. I usually go when my husband takes my son. That's always been one of my favorite pastimes.


Others:
A good juicy burger....Pittsburgh style topped with coleslaw and french fries. Now that's sinfully heaven. 

A good hockey game!

Cool watermelon (must have seeds) on a hot summers day.

Fireworks on the 4th of July. 

Laying on a raft in the pool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I found a quarter on my driveway this morning!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Last night my son and I had a squirt gun fight and I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> I found a quarter on my driveway this morning!!! :smthumbup:


This one made me smile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

jpr said:


> haha. it was almost 20 years ago. I dont remember the name of the band members. I used to go to the all ages shows at Bastilles. fun times! I will pm you a picture you might enjoy tomorrow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha oh yeah! Nostalgia!


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

I just got back from a good hike w/my girls (my two dogs). The endorphins are flowing, & I'm covered in sweat. I feel great & so energized.

Plus, it gets out all that sexual frustration...well not really, but it helps


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Waking up in the morning and cooking an awesome breakfast with dinner ingredients!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> I found a quarter on my driveway this morning!!! :smthumbup:



now you can get that pack of gum you've been saving up for


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> now you can get that pack of gum you've been saving up for


When I was a teenager, I coulda bought a car with it!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

The three most enjoyable, relaxing things to me are:
- My son giggling with his belly laugh
- A long motorycle ride on twisty roads with no traffic, great weather, and the music turned way up 
- Downhill skiing on a freshly groomed hill with no one around me


----------



## The lost Husband (Feb 16, 2012)

The last few days have been really good. Getting back to me.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Songs that were great before, but AWESOME given my current situation in life.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Took my kids to the Zoo today with there cousins, my son was a terror but my daughter really had a good time. Aside from the baby boy fit throwing that was had, it was a really good time.

Just got back from taking my daughter to see The Lorax 3D, son refused to go (just not his day lol). Left him with grandma so it was daddy / daughter night (first time in a long time).

She was a little hesitant with the 3D glasses .. she had a really bad experience at Shrek 4D in Disney last year lol. But I let her watch it without and half way through the movie I noticed she was putting the glasses on and off of her head.

Overall a good day! Hope some of you are having good days in between the bad!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Walked with three year old niece to the liquor store to buy cheetos and ice cream. Her idea. Was thinking to myself "what a stoner"


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

In random order:
Talking with DS & DD.
Babysitting my L'il Puddin' and watching her smile at everything now.
Today, not lettin' Lieceratops goad and bait me into afight with him via email.
Standing my ground.
Starting to make my plans for the future and puttin' them into action.
Getting through the days sans tears.

These are a few of my favorite things!


----------



## outoftheblue_1 (May 12, 2012)

Riding my motorcycle whenever i want to think. Music helps alot, unless its about realtionships (I hate the song F**K You by Cee-lo). I enjoy doing things that get my adrenaline pumping. I went Skydiving, bungie jumping, zip lining and today i got tased.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

:smthumbupositive = the way I'm feelin right now. WAAAAOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :smthumbup: :toast:


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Walking around at twilight, and seeing all the perfectly manicured lawns and yards, light pouring out of the open front windows.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is such a great thread. Here is the link to my own personal happy post over in 'Live After Divorce'
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/47169-so-i-met-someone.html


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Family in town to neice's first birthday party...I get to show everyone that after two months of separation, I am not falling apart, but actually grateful for those who really love me and are there for me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt1720 said:


> Walked with three year old niece to the liquor store to buy cheetos and ice cream. Her idea. Was thinking to myself "what a stoner"


Posts like this ^^. Too funny. Love it, & I needed a good laugh this morning. Thanks, Matt


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Talking to DS on the phone and hearing L'il Puddin' cooing and laughing and making noises (DS said she was looking at her reflection in the mirror thing above her swing).


Finally met with lawyer and set divorce proceedings in motion. Can you believe it, a lawyer that DOESN'T charge by the hour? 

Also talked to DD via phone and got to say Hi to her new "friend". Maybe boyfriend but she's not calling him that yet. She seems to be extremely selective/cautious about that, she has to deem them worthy of that title.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a msg via FB from my college roommate saying she's planning to come down in the summer to visit and asked if I wanted to get together! Even used my nickname from college and I have heard that since 1983!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Pay day!!$$ :smthumbup:


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Bought myself some new shades, damn they look good on me :smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt1720 said:


> Pay day!!$$ :smthumbup:


End of the month means calculating my commissions 










Like my style'n calculator? It weighs two pounds. (Where's that 80s thread)


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> End of the month means calculating my commissions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey....I have that calculator....I love it....the numbers are nice and big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Decided that since I have posted in the angry threads that I should come here and post as well.


So, on the positive/happy side of life:

It's my Puddin's 4 month b-day!

I outsmarted the wasp that was dive bombin' me without gettin' stung.

(that's all for now...)


----------



## Crane (Jun 4, 2012)

So many positives... Here's the top ten.

1. Spending time with my kids without their mother around, knowing full well they have way more fun with me than they do with her.

2. Getting sleep. Arriving to work early.

3. Whipping my friends' asses at Soul Calibur V for 3 hours straight. Drunk, no less.

4. Cutting weight and building muscle like crazy.

5. Shopping for a new wardrobe.

6. Sleeping with my ex-wife's former friends.

7. Befriending my ex-wife's boyfriend.

8. Being the coolest guy in the room.

9. Realizing I can do as I please without being b*tched at or condescended to.

10. Realizing that, besides my kids, I owe _nothing to anyone._


----------



## yourbabygirl (May 28, 2011)

Last night, I had a wonderful dream that DH and I are back together. We were sitting on this couch with some acquaintances and his hand is on my shoulder and he was also kissing me. 

I was so happy and I woke up with a smile on my face. And today, some minor thing happened. Life is good!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

sadwithouthim said:


> Hey....I have that calculator....I love it....the numbers are nice and big.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:

Same Here!!!
Had mine for almost 10 years, and I got it from someone who had it for quite sometime!
I like it because the digits [ knobs ] are easy to press.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a good thread.........


Things that make me happy.

1] Listening to good old Reggae Music.
2] Pumping Iron , bulking , cutting and watching my body change.
3] I actually enjoy being in charge of my finances,and the thrill of running my own business
4] Got a call this morning from my lawyer.She gave me some great news about a property I am trying to acquire.
5]Looking at my wife doing simple things like sleeping , Showering and Dressing for an appointment / Date. 
6] Being at the top of my game.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a pkg from DD yesterday. She sent me a new webcam/mic unit for my computer, a beautiful top (which she got in the Teen dept, sorry but that's a big thing to me with all the wgt loss I've had), a giftcard and cash. But the best thing was the note she hastily scribbled saying "Luv ya Mommy".


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

The knowledge that one day in the not too distant future I will spend my birthday (30th?) at San Fermin.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

driving fast to songs like the below. also drunken irish jigs

Salty Dog


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Having your great first vacation after the separation, after healing and after closure. Mine was to Montreal, and it was amazing. Made feel free, strong and independent. Fun time.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Watching episodes of MST3K with DS
Listening to him and his friends playing Legos or making up jokes that make no sense
Playing loud music in the car and singing along
Dancing to live music
Dove ice cream bars
Snuggling next to DS and reading Calvin and Hobbes together
Being smiled at
Actually finishing something I start
Bubble baths
Thrifting and estate sale-ing
Cross-country skiing
Stargazing


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I was positively happy to touch the Stanley Cup!!:smthumbup:Now if only the Leafs could win it.C'mon guys,it's only been 45 years....time to wake up!!!


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

TBT said:


> I was positively happy to touch the Stanley Cup!!:smthumbup:Now if only the Leafs could win it.C'mon guys,it's only been 45 years....time to wake up!!!


I got to have lunch with the Cup. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

sadwithouthim said:


> I got to have lunch with the Cup.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lucky you!! Where was this...with one of the players? They should have an envy emoticon!LOL


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

TBT said:


> Lucky you!! Where was this...with one of the players? They should have an envy emoticon!LOL


It was when the Pens won a couple years ago. We knew some of the Pens management staff and got invited to a luncheon where the guys in white gloves brought Lord Stanley in and placed it on a table near ours and i could touch it and take as many pictures with it as i wanted. I was amazed at how tiny the names where on it. You could barely make them out. I also was amazed at how heavy it is and more so how it seems to be so light weight when the winning players lift it over their heads after winning it. Yeah, it was a pretty terrific memory.

My son plays ice hockey. One year i managed the team and got to work with Lemieux who Coached an older team (His son was on it.). I also got to meet Mark Recchi whose son played mine a few times in scrimmages. 

I use to live hockey but have been so screwed up the past year from my marriage that ive let my interests die. Thanks for reminding me of a great experience in my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

sadwithouthim,no problem and thank you for sharing. Something you might not know is that there are many more bands with previous winners etched on them kept at the Hockey Hall of Fame,and they're kept in a big vault with the big old fashioned fly wheel doors.Anyway I'm sorry to hear things have been a little rough for you lately.Maybe it's time to take a little step towards revisiting some of these things that brought you happiness.Take care.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

TBT said:


> sadwithouthim,no problem and thank you for sharing. Something you might not know is that there are many more bands with previous winners etched on them kept at the Hockey Hall of Fame,and they're kept in a big vault with the big old fashioned fly wheel doors.Anyway I'm sorry to hear things have been a little rough for you lately.Maybe it's time to take a little step towards revisiting some of these things that brought you happiness.Take care.


I was aware of that. It wasn't that long ago i dont think that they added a new band onto the cup. 

You are right....maybe by the start of the new season, my mind will be less occupied on my marriage.

Are you from Toronto? Have you been to the Hockey Hall of Fame?
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/siz]


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Finding the checkbook I thought had been stolen!!! [happy dance!]


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

Writing a Poem, Prose 

Watching The Blue Sky n White Clouds lying on the Lawn..

Practising Martial Arts...

Singing a Haunting Song

Doing Mimicry

Loving My Women..

...


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

sadwithouthim said:


> I was aware of that. It wasn't that long ago i dont think that they added a new band onto the cup.
> 
> You are right....maybe by the start of the new season, my mind will be less occupied on my marriage.
> 
> ...




Originally from small town in Nova Scotia,but have lived in Toronto for quite a few years.Actually,I was at Hockey Hall this past week with my son,as he's a big Leafs fan himself and wanted to pick up some things to bring home to his boys.Hockey indoctrination starts early in Canada!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Showing up to work early and finishing the lion's share of it by the time you normally arrive.


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

>Today, I cooked for the first time since stbxh dumped me and kicked me out.

A seven layer chicken quesadilla. Sweet peppers, onions, tomatoes, shredded chicken, fiesta blend cheese, in a creamy chipotle sauce.


Cooking has always been a passion for me, so that was something that made me happy today. 


>I also finished my baby's nursery yesterday.


=)


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

abandonmentissues said:


> >Today, I cooked for the first time since stbxh dumped me and kicked me out.
> 
> A seven layer chicken quesadilla. Sweet peppers, onions, tomatoes, shredded chicken, fiesta blend cheese, in a creamy chipotle sauce.
> 
> ...



omg, that sounds so good! i haven't cooked in weeks!

so since the kids are gone and i'm home alone, i've been working naked. it's not necessarily attractive, but i do it because i can (i work from home) and when a friend calls or texts and asks what i'm doing and i say i'm working....nekked! it makes me giggle! i need all the giggles i can get. plus it creates way less laundry.:smthumbup:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

lulubelle said:


> omg, that sounds so good! i haven't cooked in weeks!
> 
> so since the kids are gone and i'm home alone, i've been working naked. it's not necessarily attractive, but i do it because i can (i work from home) and when a friend calls or texts and asks what i'm doing and i say i'm working....nekked! it makes me giggle! i need all the giggles i can get. plus it creates way less laundry.:smthumbup:


How could I not press the "like" button on this?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

And I thought one of the big draws of working at home was working in my pajamas. I never thought of telecommuting naked!!


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

you should totally try it. i love to have nude days!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Is that considered Reeeeeaalllly Casual Friday? :rofl:


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

:smthumbup: even better, it's wednesday! i did put a robe on when i made dinner. didn't want to chance any accidental splatter injuries.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Having a day where I am strong enough to not miss him.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

lulubelle said:


> you should totally try it. i love to have nude days!


I like hearing that there are people out there that feel this way ( men and women especially.) It is truly a good thing to be comfortable in your skin. 
I got into this discussion with a few friends recently. Hope this didn't come off as odd


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thing I like: 
Making food from scratch with my little ladies.
Playing guitar(very very poorly)
Screaming/singing along with my favorite songs.
Reading a good book that I should have years ago and never made time.
Getting called handsome or flirted with more often than ever.( even if it is from the woman that I am separated from)
Feeling Happy (when I turn the worry part of me off).


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

A Long Drive...

in another few hrs..


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

airplane ridez


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

what a wonderful thread! and you've caught me on an up! 

music I love
dancing
getting into a good book
finding something I thought I lost (I do this all the time)
getting into clothes I haven't been able to for ages (its called the cheating diet, LOL)
going somewhere new I've never been
roadtrip
having my tribe around me


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Playing soccer
Diving through the country with country blaring on the radio
Playing with my daugthers
Helping others
Hanging out with friends and family

Today was a good day!


----------

